# DS #XXXX: C.O.P. The Recruit *CRACKED* (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5602^^

*Crack Fix*


----------



## chillyloop (Nov 5, 2009)

AP be gone, abra ca dabra - poof (lots of smoke)


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 5, 2009)

??? fixed AP?


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting. But not interesting enough.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 5, 2009)

I can confirm it kind of works on CycloDS Evolution B3 firmware, but whenever I try to press the temperature button in-game, it goes to black screen. 

Wow the game FPS is butter smooth!


----------



## michaeru (Nov 5, 2009)

Is the patch is posted on the download section?


----------



## adri_arrebatao (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello I´m from Spain I am 13 years old  and I´m not to unload games My English is not very good.
It would want to unload games but I do not know. Help me


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

its patched into the rom? i think.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 5, 2009)

Didn't find any patch file, otherwise I would've uploaded it. This release just contained the patched rom.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't work on my Acekard2i on dsi with akaio 1.5.
A black screen after "start" but the music play.


----------



## michaeru (Nov 5, 2009)

The NFO stated that there is a patch if you own the uncracked rom. Oh well, better wait.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 5, 2009)

adri_arrebatao said:
			
		

> Hello I´m from Spain I am 13 years old  and I´m not to unload games My English is not very good.
> It would want to unload games but I do not know. Help me


I'm gonna be a good Samaritan and help.

Get WinRAR : http://rarlab.com or 7-Zip: http://7-zip.org . Download either, then install. Double click the file you downloaded (the game) then drag and drop the game inside somewhere.

Here's a Spanish one (I used dictionary.com, so it should be readable compared to GooTrans or BabelFish)

Obtener WinRAR: http://rarlab.com o 7-Zip: http://7-zip.org. Descargue o bien, a continuación, instalar. Haga doble clic en el archivo descargado (el juego) y luego arrastrar y soltar el juego interior en alguna parte.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

1) the only version of this I could find on the net is some busted .rar file which claims I need another volume to finish file extraction or something. Anyone have one that works?
2) to the user of the cyclods, what temperature button? I'm on the same setup, would like to avoid problems.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 5, 2009)

Is not incomplete, you must unpack the 693kb file.
Put the cop file without changing the original name.
Start the gear icon.
Done.
But it works on some card not all.
My ak2i is in.


----------



## shito (Nov 5, 2009)

chillyloop said:
			
		

> AP be gone, abra ca dabra - poof (lots of smoke)


LOL 
it had to happen, sooner or later and my acekardi still didn't arrived


----------



## demitrius (Nov 5, 2009)

I used the patch and it locks up after selecting new game.

M3 Real


----------



## mossen (Nov 5, 2009)

Same here, M3 Real and black screen after patching.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

patch works fine here on cyclods


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

hmm, well works until u press the x icon at bottom of screen


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

Just downladed latest ak2i loader and game works fine.(the non-patched version)


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Didn't find any patch file, otherwise I would've uploaded it. This release just contained the patched rom.



Crack only:
http://rapidshare.com/files/302681919/xpa-copc.zip


----------



## mercury113 (Nov 5, 2009)

don't bother patching up.. 

here is the patched rom.. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?tcwyozzmlzt

cheers!


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 5, 2009)

mossen said:
			
		

> Same here, M3 Real and black screen after patching.



Works fine with softreset and cheats disabled.

EDIT: maybe not. problem is with the m3 patcher not the crack itself.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2009)

Seems fine on AKAIO 1.5 so far with the crack and latest loader.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 5, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks uploaded to FileTrip.

http://filetrip.net/f8601-C-O-P-The-Recrui...CK-FIX-1-0.html


----------



## michaeru (Nov 5, 2009)

R4DS gets black screen after file creation.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

rom patched with that rapidshare file confirmed working on CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.56 beta 3. Thanks boys.

EDIT: except if you click on the temperature gauge in the bottom corner, that gives two black screens and no activity. Maybe an AP check that was missed. I doubt it's a serious issue, just a heads up.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Seems fine on AKAIO 1.5 so far with the crack and latest loader.




You don't need a crack if you have latest loader (latest loader was released  today)


----------



## jackdanielchan (Nov 5, 2009)

I just downloaded the latest AK2/i loader, and now when I try to load any game I get a white screen, anybody else noticed this?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm obviously not using the latest loader after all.  Oh well, working anyway, and with a nice cracktro intro screen as well


----------



## jump1136 (Nov 5, 2009)

R4 is not work after use this path ,still cannot play


----------



## heartgold (Nov 5, 2009)

Works perfectly on AK2i =DDD, Took what only a day or two to crack after its release and the company may have been investing weeks or even months to implant this AP lol


----------



## Enkeixpress (Nov 5, 2009)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Works perfectly on AK2i =DDD, Took what only a day or two to crack after its release and the company may have been investing weeks or even months to implant this AP lol



Your lying dude.. I've got the patched rom on my DSi with Acekard 2i & it ain't starting, It's exactly how it was before.. Black screen after new game..

If you could, Would you upload your ds rom?


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

lol no asking for roms.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 5, 2009)

Enkeixpress said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I updated through wifi in my acekard to get the latest loaders =P  >> Works like a charm =]


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 5, 2009)

jump1136 said:
			
		

> R4 is not work after use this path ,still cannot play



Works fine for me.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 5, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> rom patched with that rapidshare file confirmed working on CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.56 beta 3. Thanks boys.
> 
> EDIT: except if you click on the temperature gauge in the bottom corner, that gives two black screens and no activity. Maybe an AP check that was missed. I doubt it's a serious issue, just a heads up.




also does same if you click the x icon at bottom


----------



## lrwr14 (Nov 5, 2009)

so far, drove to the police station, it works fine on EZ flash vi, with the patch


----------



## michaeru (Nov 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> R4 is not work after use this path ,still cannot play
> 
> 
> Works fine for me.



What R4 are u using?


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

Is this problem unique to the Cyclo or is it universal? And does it actually affect one's ability to play the game through to completion? I'm not gonna actually need to click on either of these trouble spots am I?

oh and FYI, I got a message back from the team cyclops boys, they're working on a new firmware to get around this issue in the future. Keep an eye on their forums.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing this isn't a drag-and-drop patch? I just tried that (with an untrimmed ROM), but no luck.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

no, just make sure your rom is names xpa-cope.nds or something along those lines then click on the gears. thats what I did and mine's working. kind of...


----------



## Enkeixpress (Nov 5, 2009)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Enkeixpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah dude.. I'm pulling my hair off here..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any chance you could upload all the folders on the root of your card please?

Except your roms folder, of course..


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Currently using an M3 DS Real, patched rom, it goes to black screen right after selecting a new game, also the patch wouldn't work for me, I tired using the good old, drag and drop the rom right onto the patch, it failed, tried to just open the patcher, failed, I tried naming the rom everything on the Earth that looked valid, and I looked inside the patcher itself to see what to name the rom, copied the name in there, failed again. So I went with the xDelta GUI, which worked, but the rom froze. So then I went out and got myself a prepatched rom, and two black screens of sadness. I don't think the patch works, well at for for M3 Reals.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 5, 2009)

Enkeixpress said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use AKAIO, download AKAIO 1.5 http://filetrip.net/f6570-AKAIO-1-5.html on to your acekard =] and do an update through wifi to obtain the latest loaders for it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, kinda works (on CycloDS). I was able to play through the first few objectives, but then I pressed an icon on the bottom screen and got a couple of black screens.

I will say this, though, the game's pretty impressive. Streets are populated, there's a lot more area than I had anticipated, and the framerate seemed fast and constant. The controls have me worried, though. I was under the impression you had to use the stylus to control the aiming for your gun, yet you move the character with the D-pad and do pretty much everything else in similar fashion to a typical GTA game. Not sure how that's gonna work out. I'll fiddle with it some more later, but I hope Team Cyclops comes up with a better fix soon. Seems like a game worth putting some time into.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well provided those icons on the touch screen aren't required for saving your game we should be ok. Worst case scenario is that we need to tap those icons to save or something, we could always just use the RTS function to bypass the issue, right?


----------



## Djay187 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I seem to have got the patch working on original R4 with YSMenu and Edge with latest firmware but still no luck on M3 with latest Sakura.

edit - I did the same thing above with Edge, touched one the icons on the touch screen, the cross then the x and it freezes up. But apart from that working fine on Edge, no problems so far on R4 though, quite impressed.

edit again - Scrap what I said about Edge keeps freezing when prompted to use touch screen. Oh well at least I still have trusty old R4.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well provided those icons on the touch screen aren't required for saving your game we should be ok. Worst case scenario is that we need to tap those icons to save or something, we could always just use the RTS function to bypass the issue, right?



Yeah, I think the newer firmware have had the RTS option for a while, though I personally haven't made use of it. Still, I'm guessing you don't want the game freezing up on you any time you need to press one of those buttons in order to progress the gameplay.

I certainly appreciate the patch, as it gives me the opportunity to tinker with the game, but it's not a permanent fix, obviously.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 5, 2009)

hm... i think i enjoyed gta:cw more than this, this just doesnt make me not want to turn it off. :\


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well the Team Cyclops boys say they're working on a new firmware update so with any luck that'll solve the problem. Might be a while though. Until then this is sufficient. it's not perfect, but we're not really in any position to complain. I for one did basically nothing to assist in the creation of this patch and what's more, I've not paid for a DS game since the first Guitar Hero On Tour. So I'm content with what I've got for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be even more content if Band Hero would show up though. What's with the US dumping teams? Are they on vacation or something.


----------



## Abelink (Nov 5, 2009)

Supercard DS one i no found.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well provided those icons on the touch screen aren't required for saving your game we should be ok. Worst case scenario is that we need to tap those icons to save or something, we could always just use the RTS function to bypass the issue, right?



You need to icons to do missions and during the tutorial parts it asks you to press the buttons and doesn't continue until you've done it.  When people are talking about the "temperature button" I guess they mean the one that says 3C - that's the name of your PDA system, not something telling you it's 3 celsius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems like having to manually look up places, find their code and enter that code in your PDA to get your objectives to show on your GPS is going to get old really fast.  Why not just put your objective on your GPS automatically?  Why do you have to go to your map, look for the nearest police station, call them and get them to come and arrest people?  Is my next mission going to be doing paperwork?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Tried it on R4 and it goes to black screen after choosing a new game, using v1.18 firmware.

EDIT: It works, though, with the unofficial DSTT firmware/YSMenu fix for Bowser's Inside Story.

Huzzah! Anti-piracy wasn't that hard


----------



## heartgold (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know what is it with your guys flashcarts, I'm pressing c3 loads of times and nothing's wrong. The game is working fine on acekard2i. I just completed my shoot out training =D On to the roads now, looks kinda dull tho =/


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

acekard users just update the loaders


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Umm, this is a stupid question, but how do you escape from camera mode?


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the latest AK2/i loader, and now when I try to load any game I get a white screen, anybody else noticed this?




I tried to load and game works perfectly, you need the latest loader and non cracked/patched game!


----------



## Chaykin (Nov 5, 2009)

Acekard 2.1 (not "i") + AKAIO 1.5 + NDSL - the patched game works on latest loader (05/11/2009) and as well on the previous one (I think it was 26/10/2009). Thanks Xenophobia!


----------



## KevInChester (Nov 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Umm, this is a stupid question, but how do you escape from camera mode?



I had that happen to me, seems like it is by design.  The only way I could get out is by actually taking the picture it wanted (red frame).  So just move the camera around until you get the correct shot lined up, take the pic and you are out of it.


----------



## Sabri23 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well then ..

Patch C.o.p with the realesed patch
update your akaio 1.5 loader

Enjoy

works great on ak2i


----------



## Sabri23 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well , is this the hardhest a/p to fix ?

Ubisoft and a/p  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




World seems to go wierder and wierder


----------



## Kawo (Nov 5, 2009)

Even without patching the loader make the work.
The latest loader is in the acekard section in this forum.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Sabri23 said:
			
		

> Well , is this the hardhest a/p to fix ?
> 
> Ubisoft and a/p
> 
> ...



No. Bowser's Inside Story was. It took like a week to get it to work on some flashcarts and almost a month for it to work on everything. 

COP got fixed within a day. Sure, we usually expect fixes within a few hours or less of a release, but a day is rather quick.

Wait 'til Spirit Tracks for some real AP.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sabri23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ERRRRN WRONG!, This is the most well protected game in the history of the NDS.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2009)

How long did it take for AKAIO to work with it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

akAIO is awesome I love how much hard work they dedicate to it C.O.P is one example keep it up


----------



## Jonk (Nov 5, 2009)

It doesn't work on my EZ Flash Vi with the newest firmware. When I press the 3C Button at the Touchscreen: Black Screens.

Please help. 

Sorry, for my bad endlish, I'm from Germany. I hope you understand me.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can confirm it works fine on AKAIO 1.5


----------



## chillyloop (Nov 5, 2009)

I can confirm it is working on EGDE with the latest OS. 

It plays alot like GTA, you go around nicking cars and busses. The graphics are good also, nice game.


----------



## Revolution89 (Nov 5, 2009)

The patch works with R4DS with YSMenu the one that i use to play MLBIS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Revolution89 said:
			
		

> The patch works with R4 Original v1.18 with YSMenu the one that i use to play MLBIS.



That's not the original R4 firmware. That's YSMenu.

@chillyloop: It's more like Driver, from what I've heard. It's not gonna be the console GTA we wanted, but considering the hardware and everything, they pulled off a nice game. It's not GTA by any means, but it's quite fun. Maybe Ubisoft can realize making one good game will get you more cash than selling 39 crappy games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah its pretty fun actually not liek gta but sill one of ubisofts best games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good job ubisoft


----------



## flaviohmg (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can download the lasts loaders for Akaio? And also, Is there a fix fo the Rabbids Go Home game?


----------



## Revolution89 (Nov 5, 2009)

The games size was also small too.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 5, 2009)

Seems to be working fine on my old R4 (original non-clone) with that 1.23 FW.  I only played up until where you get your gun and went through the shooting range though.  (just woke up)  At first, I thought it didn't work because it took awhile to boot the game initially (shows a Xenophobia crack screen), but then it was fine after that.  Obviously, I'll have to play some more to really know for sure, but it looks like it's fixed so far.   Kudos goes out to the peeps involved in fixing it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You ARE appreciated, even if some ungrateful people take it for granted.

Since people are saying it's still flaky in the CycloDS, then I won't even bother trying it on that until TC updates their FW.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I DL'd the already cracked version instead of applying the patch myself.  Don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> ERRRRN WRONG!, This is the most well protected game in the history of the NDS.


Got some juicy technicalities on the game's AP, Norm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to hear more about the details.


----------



## construction (Nov 5, 2009)

YEAH COP THE RECRUIT CONFIRMED WITH YSMENU!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## chillyloop (Nov 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Revolution89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I only played it for about 2 minutes just to test it. The game reminds me of GTA although I know it's not GTA. When I play GTA I go around stealing cars and knocking people over, which is what you can do in this game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

chillyloop said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. I only played for like 10 mins so I guess we're on par. I just heard people saying it's more like Driver than GTA.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol I honestly don't know what people see in this game. This game is horrible; an insult to what the ds is capable of. I've played gba games that are better than this. Its like they just rushed making this game and forgot what the ds can do.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

if you dont like it dont post!
i find it great if you dont you have bad taste


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that *CRACKED* versions of games can be posted on the official release section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dunno if this is the first time, but this is my first time seeing this.


----------



## florian (Nov 5, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yeah, kinda works (on CycloDS). I was able to play through the first few objectives, but then I pressed an icon on the bottom screen and got a couple of black screens.
> 
> I will say this, though, the game's pretty impressive. Streets are populated, there's a lot more area than I had anticipated, and the framerate seemed fast and constant. The controls have me worried, though. I was under the impression you had to use the stylus to control the aiming for your gun, yet you move the character with the D-pad and do pretty much everything else in similar fashion to a typical GTA game. Not sure how that's gonna work out. I'll fiddle with it some more later, but I hope Team Cyclops comes up with a better fix soon. Seems like a game worth putting some time into.
> 
> ...




same for me when i press an icon on the bottom screen go to black screen on cyclods ? no crack or new firmware on cyclods just the 1.56 beta 3 ?


----------



## radders248 (Nov 5, 2009)

Any hint of an m3ds real fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 5, 2009)

so does this like, work on AK 2i Akaio 1.5??


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Who made the crack? I would like to thank them.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 5, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> so does this like, work on AK 2i Akaio 1.5??


It doesn't have to. The unpatched version works fine if you use the latest loaders.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 5, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Who made the crack? I would like to thank them.



who else made it.. 
think think think....


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> dragonbladerxx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO your basicly saying yes?


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 5, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1,
YES!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Not officially working on EDGE firmware v1.5.

Like others have said, clicking the "X" at the bottom of the screen gives a black screen. And clicking that button in the bottom right that says "3C" or something, also gives black screen. But it doesn't seem to freeze completely. I am still able to get back to the EDGE's menu by doing the soft reset of the button combos.

Bleh.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 5, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> dragonbladerxx1,
> YES!


Thanks elie (Elix)


----------



## perkiekinz (Nov 5, 2009)

This seems to work with R4 SDHC and the Newest R4 Ultra Firmware (1.54) Pretty odd, but still useful. Got past startup and am at gameplay right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Using the bottom screen doesn't freeze it either.


----------



## chillyloop (Nov 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Not officially working on EDGE firmware v1.5.
> 
> Like others have said, clicking the "X" at the bottom of the screen gives a black screen. And clicking that button in the bottom right that says "3C" or something, also gives black screen. But it doesn't seem to freeze completely. I am still able to get back to the EDGE's menu by doing the soft reset of the button combos.
> 
> Bleh.



I don't understand, I can play this game using EDGE, I was playing it earlier.


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 5, 2009)

to get this to play on the supercard dsone, patch the game with the released crack and in the settings untick enable patch and save.................sudeki300


----------



## jump1136 (Nov 5, 2009)

this path do not work with R4 SDHC ~T.T cannot play


----------



## Kreatur84 (Nov 5, 2009)

works fine on r4i upgrade sdhc.
in the folder is a patched rom and the fix.rar size is 20mb

from the first rom i got an P.file anybody know what this mean?cant erase that file


----------



## perkiekinz (Nov 5, 2009)

jump1136 said:
			
		

> this path do not work with R4 SDHC ~T.T cannot play



Mine may have been an R4 Ultra disguised as an SDHC then. What firmware are you using? The R4 Ultra one is the working one.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Nov 5, 2009)

I got to play this for about 45 minutes back in July at an Ubisoft event, I posted video and my review:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/07/07/c-o-...cruit-hands-on/


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2009)

chillyloop said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried hitting the X button on the bottom screen, and that 3C one?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Nov 5, 2009)

Great, the next game which won't run on my M3 Lite. Dammit!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah,I heard allot of people say this game sucked before I got to play it,ive been playing a pretty long time,its awesome. Very smooth high FPS everywhere and its got some intense missions that have shoot outs,chases,extinguishing fires and roaming subways! So cool. Also thank you Normmatt for updating the loaders for Akaio... even if you are a ass. (But for real,thanks.)


----------



## radders248 (Nov 5, 2009)

Has anyone got this working on m3ds real yet? Any chance of a patch?


----------



## Robj1969 (Nov 5, 2009)

Runs fine on my good old R4 card 

Downloaded same patch off mininova but the instructions to patch were wrong. 

You must rename the game rom to xms-cope.nds....run the batch file and the patched rom will be called xms-copepatched.nds..... just stick it on R4 and sorted


----------



## Zantheo (Nov 5, 2009)

Robj1969 said:
			
		

> Runs fine on my good old R4 card
> 
> Downloaded same patch off mininova but the instructions to patch were wrong.
> 
> You must rename the game rom to xms-cope.nds....run the batch file and the patched rom will be called xms-copepatched.nds..... just stick it on R4 and sorted



Funny, I just get a black screen when I start a new game. I have an good ol' R4 myself.


----------



## digitui (Nov 5, 2009)

runs fine on my r4 with ys. game is great until the combat actually starts


----------



## Twilight Loz (Nov 5, 2009)

hope they fix this problem on the ak2i!!!! Seriously wanna play this. Btw, rabbids go home has also a screen issue


----------



## eSPy (Nov 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> chillyloop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...looks like edge is still havin issues.  think ill just wait on it for now. not that excited to play this


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2009)

Played it for about an hour and its so damn boring.  I guess its impressive visually much like the developers previous GBC/GBA games but the game itself is fairly "by the numbers".  Aside from the looks there really isn't anything going for it.

I know the engine has been around for five or so years but the actual game hasn't seemed to have as much effort put into it.  Just a bog standard average DS title, could be worse I guess but at the same time I have better games to play.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 5, 2009)

I might try it once the USA version is released..  Speaking of USA version, where are they?  It seems 90% of the releases are all for Europe..  Guess I haven't been paying attention to this DS scene


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 5, 2009)

Any luck with the touch screen freee issues when playing on Cyclo firmware 1.56b3?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 5, 2009)

is this game actually any good?


----------



## zeromac (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol i patched this last night before i went to bed so i guess i'll try it after i get back from school


----------



## hova1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have tried the pre-cracked version and i also get a black screen after starting a new game. 
Tried on M3 Simply v1.14


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a major buzz kill to tell everyone. I was playing the game (Clean rom) on the latest Akaio 1.5 loaders,the new one with the C.O.P fix. Well anyways I got really far to this fat guy I had to take a picture of him,I did that and after that I had to record what he was saying,right after that it black screens. I tried it 2 more times,once with same settings,then once with red DMA mode. It always froze on that exact part. And also the other side mission that is available (That I tried after that one seemed to fail 3 times) were I had to get in this monster truck like vehicle and while its in the cut scene were they are all talking and once it ends it turns black screen and just stops. During the black screen on both missions alls I hear is music,works perfect except them 2. More anti-piracy or insane coincident? If I should release the save for everyone to test,tell me.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 6, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have a major buzz kill to tell everyone. I was playing the game (Clean rom) on the latest Akaio 1.5 loaders,the new one with the C.O.P fix. Well anyways I got really far to this fat guy I had to take a picture of him,I did that and after that I had to record what he was saying,right after that it black screens. I tried it 2 more times,once with same settings,then once with red DMA mode. It always froze on that exact part. And also the other side mission that is available (That I tried after that one seemed to fail 3 times) were I had to get in this monster truck like vehicle and while its in the cut scene were they are all talking and once it ends it turns black screen and just stops. During the black screen on both missions alls I hear is music,works perfect except them 2. More anti-piracy or insane coincident? If I should release the save for everyone to test,tell me.



Please do, I'm uploading a new loader tonight with a couple more piracy checked patched out so hopefully that will fix this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Played it for about an hour and its so damn boring.  I guess its impressive visually much like the developers previous GBC/GBA games but the game itself is fairly "by the numbers".  Aside from the looks there really isn't anything going for it.
> 
> I know the engine has been around for five or so years but the actual game hasn't seemed to have as much effort put into it.  Just a bog standard average DS title, could be worse I guess but at the same time I have better games to play.



My thoughts exactly. It shows the DS is capable of incredible things yet doesn't really put them to advantage.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/302973196/4363...__XMS_.sav.html Thats the save.


----------



## jerbz (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah i still cant get this to work on r4 with 1.18

i did all the renaming stuff and whatnot.
but i pretty much got black screened after choosing a new game
i even saw the xenophobia screen in the beggining

guess i gotta put my ys menu back on my card.
cuz i hear that works.

thanks for the crack though crackers!
very appreciative


----------



## marktex96 (Nov 6, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have a major buzz kill to tell everyone. I was playing the game (Clean rom) on the latest Akaio 1.5 loaders,the new one with the C.O.P fix. Well anyways I got really far to this fat guy I had to take a picture of him,I did that and after that I had to record what he was saying,right after that it black screens. I tried it 2 more times,once with same settings,then once with red DMA mode. It always froze on that exact part. And also the other side mission that is available (That I tried after that one seemed to fail 3 times) were I had to get in this monster truck like vehicle and while its in the cut scene were they are all talking and once it ends it turns black screen and just stops. During the black screen on both missions alls I hear is music,works perfect except them 2. More anti-piracy or insane coincident? If I should release the save for everyone to test,tell me.



yea i get the same thing on my r4 with ysmenu


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

That is a very good thing to know,thanks for the response on that. So its not only Akaio/Acekard.


----------



## RxMxG (Nov 6, 2009)

patch works fine on DTT 1.17a07... thanks a lot guys...


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 6, 2009)

working on M3?


----------



## klaimore (Nov 6, 2009)

I know the patched rom doesn't work on my R4-III Upgrade. On the clean rom I got up to the part with the saving dots, after patching it, the game black screens when I click on a save slot.


----------



## Ceesjah (Nov 6, 2009)

Cant get it to work on m3ds Real.. I hope they fix this via firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And FAST xD

M3 team never let me down


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 6, 2009)

Jonk said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on my EZ Flash Vi with the newest firmware. When I press the 3C Button at the Touchscreen: Black Screens.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ...


Source

I suppose this trick will also work for the cyclods evo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

If anyone's wondering, I wrote a game review for it. Shameless self advertisement

It's got some good ideas and really uses the DS but is also terribly, terribly flawed.


----------



## Evilpunk (Nov 6, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Jonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Now it works on my M3 Real.


----------



## kongza555 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow !!!

Thx


----------



## Kawo (Nov 6, 2009)

On my ak2i with the latest loaders the game last ultil the first briefing at the qg and stop to play after that.
I have tried the patched rom, can't even load the start menu.
Now I will try the HAX and refere.


----------



## Jonk (Nov 6, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Jonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It works now!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2009)

What do you mean by "16 hex editor"?


----------



## ThommyDude (Nov 6, 2009)

because for some people it does work when you do the thingy with the hex edit... can someone make a patch that does THAT for people(like me) that have no idea what your talking about and have no idea how to do it??

thanks in advance if you make it... otherwise someone needs to explain to me how that thingy works!


----------



## Altair (Nov 6, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Jonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could u tell me how i do (With 16 hex editor navigate to offset 0x278A3 change 0A-> EA
and to offset 0x3FA6B change 0A-> EA) stuff? please man u r my last hope


----------



## Austinz (Nov 6, 2009)

How do I do this Hex thing, is their instructions anywhere?


----------



## Kawo (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't find that string.
Someone will link the right hex editor.
I am using xvi32 without result.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! The hex edit works on EDGE firmware v1.5! You can finally click the 3C button without it freezing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is how to Hex Edit the rom:

Download the free trial of Hexworkshop
Install it, it will tell you to restart your computer but just click No, the program will work without restarting
Click File -> Open -> xpa-copc-cracked.nds (make sure it is pre-patched)
When loaded you will see lots of digits and numbers
At the top toolbar, by the search box, click the image to the very left of it, has an arrow next to a little picture of a piece of paper
When opened, in the offset box, type 0x278A3 and be sure to click the "hex" option underneath, and click to the right, "current position", and click "Go"
In the window it will go right to the offset, you will then see the 0A in the first box, click infront of the 0 and just type E in CAPS...done
Then do the same thing for offset 0x3FA6B
When finished, click File -> Save As... -> and overwrite the patched rom.

Congrats! You can now play it and click the 3C button! And also the "X" button on the bottom screen!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just remember guys that you cant beat the game because the anti-piracy check way later in the game,causes black screen,confirmed on R4 with YSmenu and Acekard 2i with Akaio with 2 different DMA modes. its were you record the fat guy who walks in circles,it will black screen just after that. I wont expect to see a fix because who ever made the hack is just happy they finished. lol


----------



## jak larnak (Nov 6, 2009)

You can use a clean rom with AKAIO + Latest loader from 06/11/09


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

But that only fixed the early anti-piracy checks. lol


----------



## kazmir88 (Nov 6, 2009)

who can play on supercard ds one ? i try different setting whith clean rom or patched rom and when i start a new game i have always a black screen


----------



## demitrius (Nov 6, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! The hex edit works on EDGE firmware v1.5! You can finally click the 3C button without it freezing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good instructions, but some things to clarify

When typing address, you dont type the 0x, just the stuff after will be fine.

Be sure to click "From Beginning of File" when doing each one.

So it works like this

1. Install Hex Workshop
2. Open patched file
3. Click image next to search box
4. Click HEX
5. Enter 278A3
6. Replace with EA
7. Click image next to search box
8. Click HEX 
9. Enter 3FAB6
10. Click "Beginning of File"
11. Replace with EA
12. Save and you are good to go

I can confirm this method works on M3 Real, you can play it at least.


----------



## Okaro (Nov 6, 2009)

demitrius said:
			
		

> 9. Enter 3FAB6



3FA6B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i can tell it also works on M3 Simply.


----------



## Kawo (Nov 6, 2009)

Even after patching it last only until the second chase and crash.
I will wait a better solution for the ak2i.
How can I TRY this game and then buy it with all this crash.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Even after patching it last only until the second chase and crash.
> I will wait a better solution for the ak2i.
> How can I TRY this game and *then buy it* with all this crash.



lol. And there is a new one out now that is fixed. Helps the first piracy check and the second one that is deep/later in the game.


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok ive read that after mission 17, it blacks out for R4 with YSMENU.

well is there a fix for that?


----------



## ikds (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn the game freeze mission 18-19 on my ak2i . Has anyone any idea about that????

*Posts merged*

Damn the game freeze mission 18-19 on my ak2i . Has anyone any idea about that????


----------



## ikds (Nov 9, 2009)

Freeze game mission 18-19 on my ak2i . Has anyone any idea on  that???


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 9, 2009)

Acekard is obsolete for this game in my opinion because other cards can pass it except for Acekard's and R4's.. from what I know of.


----------



## ikds (Nov 9, 2009)

Old unlikely because AK2 is the most popular programmer on the market and perhaps for that Ubisoft put 2 AP on akaio


----------



## Twilight Loz (Nov 9, 2009)

so the game freezes only for ak2i? 

Someone should come up with a crack within this week or month! ^>^


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 10, 2009)

no my r4 too


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 11, 2009)

is there a hack for mission where you record that black fat guy?


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 11, 2009)

someone post a save where it crashes with step by step instruction on how to recreate the crash and it will be fixed.


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 12, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> someone post a save where it crashes with step by step instruction on how to recreate the crash and it will be fixed.



well you know any links?


----------



## nakata6790 (Nov 12, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189042&st=240


----------



## Deleted-165688 (Nov 13, 2009)

nakata6790 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189042&st=240



thanxS!!!!!!!!!

even though i doesnt work,,


----------

